# Turbonet card not picked up - no telnet



## gvorob (Jan 14, 2006)

Hello

I have a Series 1 Sony SVR2000 connected via Turbonet card to a D-link wireless bridge. The problem is:

My D-link wireless router does not 'see' the Tivo, therefore does not allocate it an IP address. 

I have hacked the Tivo drive to include nic_install and the telnet capabilities. Problem is that I cannot access telnet on the Tivo from my PC beacuse I don't have a IP to telnet to!

Can anyone help resolve this- would be very appreciated. Thanks

GV


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

Has it ever worked?
Did you set it up to used DHCP, or assign a fixed IP?
Does it work when plugged directly into your network? (not wireless)

My old turbonet worked fine with a wet11 (linksys), I just needed to hook it up to my PC to configure it first


----------

